# è da lavare



## reka39

Ciao! come dite in inglese "è da lavare". Esempio di dialogo: A:"come mai hai lasciato questa cosa sporca nella sedia?" B: "è da lavare". io saprei dire solo "it needs to be washed", pero' ad occhio non mi sembra la traduzione letterale! Esiste qualcosa di piu' succinto ed immediato? Grazie!


----------



## Gianfry

In attesa di pareri più autorevoli, dico la mia:
_It needs washing_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Reka e ciao Gianfry  

Altro parere, ma non autorevole: a me piace "It needs some washing" e poi, se avete tempo e voglia: "It needs washed" ... magari qui aspettiamo madrelingua


----------



## gandolfo

> "It needs washed" ... magari qui aspettiamo madrelingua



Hi ann This is a no no, in usual English.It seems like an IT use. 

Needs+washed is grammatically wrong (present simple+ past simple or past participle yuk!)

Also adding to the list, I'd say GF's : _It needs washing,_
or

"It needs *a* wash"


----------



## ☺

E si può dire "It has to be washed"?


----------



## london calling

_It needs washing/a wash_ is what comes to me naturally as well.

However, _it needs to be washed_ is grammatically correct.


----------



## Anja.Ann

gandolfo said:


> Hi ann This is a no no, in usual English.It seems like an IT use.
> 
> Needs+washed is grammatically wrong (present simple+ past simple or past participle yuk!)
> 
> Also adding to the list, I'd say GF's : _It needs washing,_
> or
> 
> "It needs *a* wash"



Ciao, Gandie  
Sure, but I have come across that linguistic list and I could not resist:  it's interesting!


----------



## rrose17

And also "They're to be washed." But more than likely I'd say "It's laundry."


----------



## You little ripper!

It needs washed is regional apparently, and has a huge number of Google hits. It sounds awful!


----------



## ☺

Hi Charles, suona come il nostro "vuole lavato"


----------



## You little ripper!

☺ said:


> Hi Charles, suona come il nostro "vuole lavato"


How interesting,☺! Is that also regional?


----------



## ☺

Direi di sì, nel sud Italia, ed è proprio sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, mezzo sgrammaticato...


----------



## reka39

Quindi le vostre traduzioni equivalgono piu' o meno al nostro "bisogna lavarlo". Grazie!


----------



## You little ripper!

☺ said:


> Direi di sì, ed è proprio sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, mezzo sgrammaticato...


----------



## Matrap

Ciao ☺

Interessante, in quale regione d'Italia l'hai sentito?


----------



## london calling

Matrap said:


> Ciao ☺
> 
> Interessante, in quale regione d'Italia l'hai sentito?


Da queste parti, scommetto!:

vuole lavato
vuole stirato
vuole cucinato


----------



## ☺

Nel vario sud Italia, dove i dialetti si mescolano all'italiano. Sarà proprio da quello


----------



## Matrap

Grazie per aver soddisfatto questa mia curiosità.


----------



## Gianfry

Scusate, ma io "vuole lavato" non l'ho mai sentito, e faccio fatica a pensare che possa esserci qualcuno che lo dica


----------



## gandolfo

"Needs washed" apparently is used in certain parts of the US here is an article about usage and diffusion. So it's OK to use if you're in the Pittsburg Region not if you are in Sussex UK


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Scusate, ma io "vuole lavato" non l'ho mai sentito, e faccio fatica a pensare che possa esserci qualcuno che lo dica


No? Si vede che frequenti solo la Salerno bene!

Dicono "vuole lavato" e anche "vuole stirato" qui in montagna!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Charlie and Gandie!  

I've read your link! It's very interesting: 

"As with many regional dialects, it has to do with migration patterns. The “needs washed” construction is common in Scotland and Northern Ireland according to both linguists and a few Scottish and Irish respondents to my question, and when southwestern Pennsylvania was first settled by Europeans in the late 1600s and early 1700s, most of the settlers were Scots-Irish, a group of people with Scottish heritage who had settled for a few generations in the Ulster region of Northern Ireland. Not surprisingly, they brought their language -or what we might call quirks- with them."


----------



## gandolfo

Just realise that I posted the same link as Charlie....I need to be more attentive. I've never heard Scots or Irish using "needs washed"...interesting theory....

"Vuole lavato"...never heard in Rome, I'll have to ask some friends who come from the Salerno area about that one....


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> No? Si vede che frequenti solo la Salerno bene!
> 
> Dicono "vuole lavato" e anche "vuole stirato" qui in montagna!


Io frequento la Napoli dei vasci, e non l'ho mai sentito. Avrei anche avuto difficoltà a capirlo se non avessi letto questo thread O_O


----------



## Einstein

Arrivo in ritardo, ma per quanto riguarda la versione inglese la risposta più naturale proprio in questa situazione è, secondo me:


rrose17 said:


> And also "They're to be washed." But more than likely I'd say "It's laundry."


oppure, al singolare, "It's to be washed".


----------



## You little ripper!

_It needs to be washed_ (reka's attempted translation) is what I would say.


----------



## Anja.Ann

"It has to be washed" came to my mind when I read Reka's question  ... *☺* asked about it too


----------



## ray.

☺ said:


> Direi di sì, nel sud Italia, ed è proprio sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, mezzo sgrammaticato...


E' una espressione idiomatica dei dialetti meridionali, che va scomparendo con le persone anziane. Non è sgrammaticato è un costrutto ellittico del passivo latino (tipo: _'cupio dissolvi = desidero essere dissolto' )_: _'vuole [essere] lavato', in italiano _anche un po' poetico


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> No? Si vede che frequenti solo la Salerno bene! Se per te le Fornelle sono la Salerno bene...
> 
> Dicono "vuole lavato" e anche "vuole stirato" qui in montagna! Montagna a Salerno??? Il massimo che mi viene in mente è Sala Abbagnano, ma non può essere, perché la Salerno bene vive proprio lì


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Ray , hai proprio ragione.


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> _It needs to be washed_ (reka's attempted translation) is what I would say.


Yes, _It needs to be washed_ is a perfect sentence, but in precisely this situation _È da lavare_ means simply that it's destined for the washing machine, that's why it's there, and I think the most natural translation in this case is _It's to be washed_. We don't need to explain that it _needs _to be washed, that's already been decided. This may seem a very subtle difference, but _It's to be washed_ was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the thread title.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Einstein said:


> _It's to be washed_ was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the thread title.



Ciao, Einstein 
That's what I said too (# 27)


----------



## gandolfo

I would say spontaneously in this sentence/ situation :"It needs a wash/needs to be washed/ or it's for the wash" 

Seems like a typical situation of parent versus child:

A:"Come mai hai lasciato questa cosa sporca nella sedia?" 
B: "È da lavare".

A: How come you've left this dirty washing/stuff/thing/whatever on the chair? 
B: It needs a wash/need to be washed/it's for the wash

I'm sure that I wouldn't spontaneously say: "It's to be washed"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ecco, ne approfitto  

Reka ha usato "nella sedia", ma non sarebbe meglio dire "sulla sedia"?


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Da queste parti, scommetto!:
> 
> vuole lavato
> vuole stirato
> vuole cucinato




Io ho sempre usato: "(it) needs a wash", mi sembra più smooth.....

OT: ho sentito anche:

Vuoi fatta compagnia


----------



## luway

Anja.Ann said:


> Ecco, ne approfitto
> 
> Reka ha usato "nella sedia", ma non sarebbe meglio dire "sulla sedia"?



(non è meglio, è proprio corretto   --a meno che 'la cosa sporca' non si trovi in qualche modo proprio dentro la sedia, ma direi che non si tratta della più usuale delle situazioni)


----------



## ray.

Charles Costante said:


> _It needs to be washed_ (reka's attempted translation) is what I would say.


La forma '[] needs [] washed' non è sgrammaticata, anche questa è una versione ellittica, semplificata. 'sulla sedia' è ovviamente l'espressione corretta, (forse, al limite,  si potrebbe discutere su 'nella poltrona')


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Luway  
Certo, lo so  ... quello che non so, mai, è ... come dirlo senza che le persone se ne abbiano a male


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> Yes, _It needs to be washed_ is a perfect sentence, but in precisely this situation _È da lavare_ means simply that it's destined for the washing machine, that's why it's there, and I think the most natural translation in this case is _It's to be washed_. We don't need to explain that it _needs _to be washed, that's already been decided. This may seem a very subtle difference, but _It's to be washed_ was the first thing that came to mind when I saw the thread title.


Einstein, I don't think many people would make that distinction in English, certainly not in Australia. I would say, _It needs to be washed_ to mean both that it requires washing and that it's destined for washing. _It's to be washed_ is not something that comes naturally to me.  I suppose it depends on how precise reka wants to be.


----------



## Alessandrino

Charles Costante said:


> Einstein, I don't think many people would make that distinction in English, certainly not in Australia. I would say, _It needs to be washed_ to mean both that it requires washing and that it's destined for washing. _It's to be washed_ is not something that comes naturally to me.  I suppose it depends on how precise reka wants to be.


Now that you and Einstein have raised the point, it occurs to me that I would use _È da lavare _to mean both that it requires washing and that it's destined for washing in Italian as well.


----------



## You little ripper!

Alessandrino said:


> Now that you and Einstein have raised the point, it occurs to me that I would use _È da lavare _to mean both that it requires washing and that it's destined for washing in Italian as well.


Is _bisogna lavarla_ used much in this situation, Ale?


----------



## ray.

Non c'è nessuna differenza semantica sono tutti equivalenti: 'it needs' 'it requires' 'it is destined'* 'it has to' 'è da' *'...da' 'deve' 'ha bisogno di' etc


----------



## ray.

Charles Costante said:


> Is _bisogna lavarla_ used much in this situation



A me suonerebbe come una maggiore _urgenza_, Charles


----------



## You little ripper!

ray. said:


> A me suonerebbe come una maggiore _urgenza_, Charles


----------



## Anja.Ann

ray. said:


> A me suonerebbe come una maggiore _urgenza_, Charles


 
I agree


----------



## Alessandrino

ray. said:


> A me suonerebbe come una maggiore _urgenza_, Charles


Credo che dipenda molto dal tono che si usa. Comunque, in linea di principio, anche io sono d'accordo.

As for the frequency of usage, Charles, all I can say is that you can hear it and it would sound perfectly natural. I don't think we have a standard phrase here, which is more likely to be said. Personally, I think I would say _si deve lavare_.


----------



## luway

Alessandrino said:


> Credo che dipenda molto dal tono che si usa. Comunque, in linea di principio, anche io sono d'accordo.



Io sono d'accordo con questo, perché se dico o sento dire: "Mmm... mi sa tanto che bisogna lavarla [perché è proprio sporca]" non parlo di o sento urgenza, solo necessità. Quindi mi pare che dipenda davvero molto dal contesto.

Un'altro caso è "Va lavata". Letta così, si potrebbe forse dire che suoni come una sorta di ordine, ma se dico ad esempio: "Eh già, va proprio lavata [, se la vuoi indossare]..." c'è soprattutto constatazione del suo stato (è sporca => necessita di essere lavata, il quando vada fatto non è veicolato).

[...] può esserci o meno, non cambia come suona a mio avviso.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo, Luway 

Vero, tuttavia credo che "bisogna lavarla" (indipendentemente dal tono) implichi la necessarietà della cosa, il bisogno è (in sostanza) sempre urgente


----------



## Alessandrino

luway said:


> Io sono d'accordo con questo, perché se dico o sento dire: "Mmm... mi sa tanto che bisogna lavarla [perché è proprio sporca]" non parlo di o sento urgenza, solo necessità. Quindi mi pare che dipenda davvero molto dal contesto.
> 
> Un'altro caso è "Va lavata". Letta così, si potrebbe forse dire che suoni come una sorta di ordine, ma se dico ad esempio: "Eh già, va proprio lavata [, se la vuoi indossare]..." c'è soprattutto constatazione del suo stato (è sporca => necessita di essere lavata, il quando vada fatto non è veicolato).
> 
> [...] può esserci o meno, non cambia come suona a mio avviso.


Sì, infatti! Alla fine sono tutte alternative accettabili. E direi che sulle sfumature di significato incidono più tono e contesto di quanto non possa fare la scelta del verbo.


----------

